# How to make my stainless steel exhaust nice and shiny



## Bishop (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a chrome plated stainless steel exhaust, and want to clean it and make it nice and shiny, whats the best stuff to use? Thanks


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Megs nxt metal polish is my favourite, more bite than autosol, easy to use and reasonably priced and readily available.


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

maggi133 said:


> Megs nxt metal polish is my favourite, more bite than autosol, easy to use and reasonably priced and readily available.


That's exactly what I use on ours too, great stuff :thumb:


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

I use Megs as above and belgom


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I've also got a few others, including the britemax twins but tbh they're not that easy to use as they're too watery


----------



## Dave3066 (Apr 14, 2011)

Good old Brasso gets my vote 










Dave


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

P12S polishing soap, then NeverDull wadding polish to remove the rest of the built up crud. Then use a good metal polish to finish. Stuff like Optimum Metal polish, Blackfire metal sealant or Colli Metal polish will also give long lasting protection. I like the Wenol polishes.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

dodo now have the supernatural polishes i want to try.. as theres 3 cut levels..

but so far all i've used is autosol on a 3m yellow pad by rotary.
worked VERY well but destroyed the pad lol


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Raceglaze Alutech is my metal polish of choice.

Took my Lotus exhaust from this:










to this:










in one hit.

Further machining made it even sharper.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I use it on all metal incl my Miltek


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

nice octy


----------



## D.K (Jul 18, 2011)

I've done quite a bit of metal polishing, mainley manifolds, I've always used Autosol and got really good result's.



















After hearing good reviews I thought I'd try Zeppelin metal polish


----------



## planktom (Jun 15, 2011)

Bishop said:


> ...stainless steel exhaust, and want to clean it and make it nice and shiny, whats the best stuff to use? Thanks


why would everyone here recommend polishing when its so easy to handle ?
there are liquids which remove most residues on stainless steel just by
applying it,wait a moment...rinse...done !
i know at least two slightly different products which i can rec :
optiglanz which contains phosphoric acid ....works almost immediately but you must ensure to keep it away from coatings...


an the other is a biodegradable gel (acidic too but significantly less)which is overhere distributet in a lot of motorcycleforums by 
a member ....get the exhaust a little bit warm (about 50°C) put on the gel 
(on harder areas with a brush) wait 5 minutes and rinse ...look at the new shiny !...its called e-nox clean
before :








and 10 minutes later without polishing :


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

si hoc said:


> nice octy


Cheers, The power of Zaino lol shame I can't say the reliability has been good it's been nothing but hassle but I'm pretty attached lol.


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

John @ PB said:


> Raceglaze Alutech is my metal polish of choice.
> 
> Took my Lotus exhaust from this:
> 
> ...





D.K said:


> I've done quite a bit of metal polishing, mainley manifolds, I've always used Autosol and got really good result's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Further to these posts in particular, what was the technique used? by machine? if so, what machine? what pad? etc.

Ted.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Nothing other than a scotchbrite pad usually, loads in the kitchen  only wire wool if really needed. Simple elbow grease is all that's usually needed. Most exhausts don't lend themselves to machine polishing due to their position. Unless you're gonne take it off of course.


----------



## pulsar-dobby (Aug 3, 2006)

I just did mine today. Took me about 4 hours with a Porter Cable and 3M fast cut. The finish had me surprised. 
Before 








During








50/50 








Backbox
























:buffer: I love mine

Cheers


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

In the future I ll use the metalwax products for such jobs.

Here is a small test on a hob cover. Took me 5 minutes to do that.

Products:



Before:




50/50



Afters


----------



## D.K (Jul 18, 2011)

edthedrummer said:


> Further to these posts in particular, what was the technique used? by machine? if so, what machine? what pad? etc.
> 
> Ted.





maggi133 said:


> Nothing other than a scotchbrite pad usually, loads in the kitchen  only wire wool if really needed. Simple elbow grease is all that's usually needed. Most exhausts don't lend themselves to machine polishing due to their position. Unless you're gonne take it off of course.


I use pretty much the same


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Another fan of NXT here. I use Autobrite Very Cherry wheel cleaner to get the crap off first though


----------

